# Coming out in June - "Stay"



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just received a review copy of Allie Larkin's novel "Stay", which will be hitting bookshelves on June 10th, and wanted to pass on the link. 

I have to admit that I have not yet started reading it, as I am currently finishing "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn", which I have from the library. But, I flipped through and read a couple of pages, and they were well-written and gave me a chuckle. Okay, I was laughing out loud. 

The story in a nutshell - Savanna Leone (our heroine) has been in love with Peter since college. Except that 6 years later, he's marrying her best friend and she's a bridesmaid. So, after the wedding, a drunk Savannah watches Rin Tin Tin and surfs the web, and ends up buying a puppy over the Internet. Except the "puppy" turns out to be a 100lbs long-coated, black, Slovak German Shepherd she's just spent $6,000 on!

The bit I've read, flipping through, was around page 65 where the dog arrives at the airport and she goes to pick him up. I was laughing pretty hard. (It helps that there's a GORGEOUS photo of the author's German Shepherd, Argos, on the cover, too...)

Anyway, just wanted to pass it on. I'll say more about it when I'm actually done reading it, but so far, seems to be a pretty fun book. More of a girl's book (if you get my drift) and definitely outside of what I normally read.

Link to Amazon -
Amazon.com: Stay (9780525951711): Allie Larkin: Books


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds neat! I'll drop by the bookstore to check it out next month. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Sounds to be good book.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Very Sad  there is an ad on the website for this book that reads " A big-hearted, unforgettable debut about friendship, love, and a German *Shepard* named Joe"


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

ok somebody has to tell me before I read it - am I going to cry my eyes out like that stupid Marley and me book>???? I can't read it if its going to be that way! 
You guys should check out The Story of Edagr Sawtelle - awesome fiction about dogs and other things. I loved it.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Instead of starting a new thread I'll just add to this one! I just finished reading this book (took all of a day because it's been so long since I've read a fiction book that I forgot how quickly I can get through them because I don't really have to sit and digest what I just read! Or maybe it's because it was a really cute book...)

Anyway, I recommend it  It's a cute/funny book -- and of course, it has a German Shepherd! It's not going to make you cry your eyes out, though it has a few sad parts in it -- nothing like the Marley and Me book plus, this book has a happy ending!

Just my two cents


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just finished this book, and I loved it! It's very obvious that the author has GSDs and not just dogs. The puppy zoomies, the intelligence, the emotional bond, where Joe seems to know exactly what she needs, the big sighs, even attacking the vacuum - it reminded me SO much of Keefer! In fact, the cover picture even looks like Keef, I showed Tom the book and he noticed it too. Argo is actually a bi-color, but if Keefer had a solid black head they'd be twins. Argo has a dogster page, BTW.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved this book,actuually read it a couple times.Joe is a very well written character. The destruction,her fear as he is sick ,reminded me of when Daisy was a young dog and got sick and I learned about vets. She got really lucky w/ her first vet in the book. A good fun read.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Honestly, a pretty chick-y book. Throes of romance, longing and other whirlwinds of emotion. But, the story's involvement of a black male GSD makes it tolerable for the roughest of men. It's got plenty of comedy and drama to go around. To be honest, I loved it. For a guy, I'm kind've a hopeless romantic, so added with my love of GSD's, this book was worthy of reading twice. Some moments are a bit typical of romances, but you endure them to see what happens next with the main character's behemoth of a GSD. Honestly, I think it could have the making's of a good to great movie. I'd give it 3.5 stars out of 5, and thats pulling back of my hopeless romanticism.


----------

